

Ask HN: Review our new startup - bustamove

clickable i hope http://failreminder.com<p>In first place, please excuse us for the double posting, we won't be posting again if this does not gather attention.<p>Our concept is different from awesomenessreminders.com, even if it might look and sound similar, our service addresses the biggest flaw of the aforementioned site. The fact that their message is going to become boring after a while. We do tailor your teaching/message to your story if you wish so, you can even email us and tell your story in detail if the text area is not enough. If you do not wish so we still provide a teaching/message that will never be the same. Just our thoughts. We'd love to hear what the HN community thinks.
======
devmonk
You have some line breaks on the frontpage in this section you need to
cleanup: \--- We will deliver you a teaching tailored to your case, if you
specified that on the additional instructions or by email. Otherwise we will
deliver you a random teaching, related to how your daily life could be
affected by past mistakes, in short, we will try our best to make you more
aware of these subtle mechanisms to increase your life`s quality. And don`t
panic, we won`t keep you on the phone for hours, it will be short, very short.
Think it as your little personal oracle. If you`re not around, we will leave
you a voicemail. \---

Personally I would branch out if I were you and call about more than just
reminding you not to focus on failures.

For example, how about calling someone in an Austin Powers voice and telling
them they've got Mojo, baby, Mojo!

Buddhist quotes would eventually get on my nerves I think.

Also, people like texts better than calls. I would switch to texting- I bet
it'd be more popular.

And make your front page shorter and get rid of those images that might be
copyrighted.

~~~
chrismeyer_
Thanks for the great suggestions. I have already changed the site according to
your advice. Regarding the other suggested models, yes, i have considered SMS
and i will probably include it. The other sites part of the network will be
less serious than this one. Maybe you are right, most people does not like
buddhist quotes, but we are not limited to that. What exactely does make you
think that we are limited do that ? i am asking that so i can fix it. Thanks
in advance and Kudos

------
malyk
The guy getting hit in the face with the soccer ball sure looks painful, but
if it's in the context of a wall then that's actually success as far as the
team is concerned.

~~~
chrismeyer_
Of images hosted on wikimedia or freely usable obviously. There are a couple
but we are not sure.

------
chrismeyer_
clickable <http://failreminder.com>

